# FMC inside PVC



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Please take the time to fill out your profile so we have an idea where you're located, and what you do for a living. As for your question, nope, never had a need for that design (concept).
A key factor would be the size of the conduit, and how long the run is. Is this an existing conduit? Why can't you use shielded Cat6?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

It's like the Turducken of our trade. :biggrin:


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

We have done it a number of times for grain dryer installations (Beard Industries Quantum series). There computer screen and controller go in the power house which may be 50' from the dryer. The power for the computer is a dedicated circuit from the dryer panel. The signal to the controller is low voltage. We use an 18/2 OAS and a 12/2 mc cable in a 1 1/4" pvc. It works great. I have not been dinged on it (yet).


----------



## TitoAndTarantula (Oct 29, 2018)

Shielded Cat 6 was requested but I was told it would be too expensive. The PVC is already in the overhead slab. To avoid surface-mounting, I'd like to use the 3/4" PVC raceway for both line and low voltage homeruns. The project is the FASTC phase 2 at Fort Pickett in VA. My area is 90% block wall and concrete slabs. 

I primarily need to confirm that 3/8" fmc and 3 x 12's will actually fit in 3/4" pvc. 

Thanks for taking the time y'all. I'll get my profile detailed asap.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Wouldn't it be easier to pull MC for the power and a Cat6 alongside it? Rather than trying to sleeve the Cat6 in the flex and pull it in with building wire, or worse yet, try to pull the Cat6 in the flex after it's been installed in the pipe? That is, if either scheme will fit in a 3/4" to begin with. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nukie Poo (Sep 3, 2012)

B-Nabs said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to pull MC for the power and a Cat6 alongside it? Rather than trying to sleeve the Cat6 in the flex and pull it in with building wire, or worse yet, try to pull the Cat6 in the flex after it's been installed in the pipe? That is, if either scheme will fit in a 3/4" to begin with.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk




They only way the AHJ here would allow the line voltage an the Ethernet wiring in the same conduit is if both are in some type of flexible metallic conduit system and treat the PVC as a sleeve rather than a conduit system. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TitoAndTarantula (Oct 29, 2018)

Nukie Poo said:


> B-Nabs said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't it be easier to pull MC for the power and a Cat6 alongside it? Rather than trying to sleeve the Cat6 in the flex and pull it in with building wire, or worse yet, try to pull the Cat6 in the flex after it's been installed in the pipe? That is, if either scheme will fit in a 3/4" to begin with.
> ...


Very legit. I'm putting a pin in it for the time being and moving forward. Lightning protection should keep me busy. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## TitoAndTarantula (Oct 29, 2018)

Southeast Power said:


> It's like the Turducken of our trade.


I gotta try that one year. Lotta tryptophan


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Nukie Poo said:


> They only way the AHJ here would allow the line voltage an the Ethernet wiring in the same conduit is if both are in some type of flexible metallic conduit system and treat the PVC as a sleeve rather than a conduit system.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good point. I was just thinking if the plan was #12 building wire, and Cat6 sleeved in flex, that it would be easier to go the other way round. Either way doesn't sound like the way I'd want to do it, but was just spitballing. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

we were told by the regional rep inspector the we could use a 12/2 uf with out stripping it as the raceway and the pvc was just a mechanical sleeve for protection.


----------

